# 608 grips



## MrKlark (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations for a nice set of wood grips for my 608ss 8" as I'm not a fan of the thin rubber grips. I just did search for Hogue and found a few, but was wondering if anyone has something that they are particularly fond of.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I can't help you with your grips, but that is a nice revolver you got there! Do any hunting with it?


----------

